# white amur



## ackracing

How do you catch white amur? I have never really fished for carp or amur. My family owns some property with a 3 acre pond, and it has about 10 white amurs in it. I would like to catch one but have no idea how. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Justin S

just like cats off the bottom with worms, doughballs, chicken livers you should have no p[roblem catching them.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

White amurs feed on aquatic plants. Sometimes you will get lucky and catch them on corn or something like that. What might be the easiest thing is to try to float some bread to them. They feed on the surface alot and that may be your best chance.

Jake


----------



## bkr43050

Years ago my buddy was able to hook up with one that he saw surface feeding. He took a long blade of grass and tied it to his hook and flipped the line out in front of the fish much like a fly fishing approach although it was quite awkward with conventional setups. I would suggest trying something like that with a fly rod and sight fish for them.


----------



## peple of the perch

I really dont think fishing for them with worms and liver is a good idea. But I have heard that they really like white bread. I know that the common carp like corn though.


----------



## ackracing

thanks for the tips... I will let you know if I get one!


----------



## fishslime

If it is a pond you can get to fairly often throw some bread out each time... they will quickly figure out it is food.. a few time of that they will expect it.. thats when you slip the hooked bread in to them..


----------



## Justin S

peple of the perch said:


> I really dont think fishing for them with worms and liver is a good idea. But I have heard that they really like white bread. I know that the common carp like corn though.


i must be the lukiest (or unluckeist) bastard because i often get them when i fish for cats.


----------



## riverKing

on occasion they will eat anything, baits, jigs whatever. site fishing for them with small pieces of bread, nightcrawlers, grasshoppers, or cherry tomatoes will take fish. the most succesful and consistant way to land fish i have found is on flies, small olive wolly buggers, damselfly nymphs, various dries, and somtimes they eat streamers . the main thing is just make the right cast, they can be really skidish. also be careful about snagging them or fishing just one way for them, they learn fast, try and snag them and you wont be able to land a bait within 20ft of them after a while, and catching them on bread works once, maybe twice, you just have to keep ahead of them
goodluck


----------



## schwing343

I catch them all the time, usually 25-30lbs, always on bread. Easy as hell to catch and fun.


----------



## ackracing

I am going there this weekend. I will let you know if I catch any. also, what is the record for a white amur? or do any of these qualify as a fish ohio? I know that at least three of these fish were stocked back in early 70's
and are at least three ft. long.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i have only ever caught two in my life but one was with a small grean marabu jig under a bobber and the other was on a top water they very strong fish i have not tried this but my friend has caught them on dog food witch is very hard to git your hook in . but i think the best way would be the fly rod but i have never tried it


----------



## Carpn

A piece of bagel freelined on a medium hook works well...Bagel stays on the hook better than bread and will stay floationg for awhile...Chum em in with some frrebies and when they start feeding toss out a piece with a hook in it.
There is no record for grassies in Ohio


----------



## ackracing

I was there this past weekend... was not able to catch any. I will go back in a few weeks to try again. I did manage to catch 3 sunfish over 9", a couple catfish 18"-21", and a bunch of small bass 10"-13". I might have had better luck with the amurs if I could keep the sunfish from eatin the bread. I will try the bagel next time.


----------



## peple of the perch

Justin S said:


> i must be the lukiest (or unluckeist) bastard because i often get them when i fish for cats.


 
i guess so because i never get them like that. Either do a lot of people. The best way is usually bread corn or boilies.


----------



## schwing343

Ive been tryin for em alot this year. Not 1 hit. Im doin my usual bread chum and bait but nothin. I usually see alot of them, ive only seen about 2 so far. There wisin up.


----------



## bassattacker

imma have to try the bread trick at the private club i belong too, i dont have a clue of what size these monsters are but there enormous, id say on average 3-4 footers with a few over that, they normal come up when the lake is being weed eated and suck up the grass clippings i might go out when there doing that and toss out some bread and see if i can get one, as far as i know not a person fishes for them at the club so there hardly pressured any except for bow hunters.


----------



## swantucky

For the last week or so the amurs in my pond have been on the surface sucking up the cottonwood fuzz. You guys may want to try a tuft of cotton on a hook.


----------

